# Es el nuevo anuncio del ministerio de igualdad un WTF increíble o no lo he entendido?



## Culozilla (14 Ago 2022)

El anuncio en cuestión es este:






¿La mujer está llamando al 016 para denunciar que su tío le enseñaba a nadar? ¿Enseñar a nadar ahora es violencia de género?

¿Está diciendo que el tío la violaba mientras le enseñaba a nadar? ¿Qué pollas quieren decir en este anuncio? Soy subnormal o esto cada vez es más absurdo?


----------



## InigoMontoya (14 Ago 2022)

Prefiero no verlo, no quiero que se me suba la bilirrubina.


----------



## Tawanchai (14 Ago 2022)

22.000€ millones entre carteles y anuncios van cundiendo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* "La violencia sexual no debe ser un secreto*. Cuéntalo. Querernos vivas, querernos libres."

Se supone que el tío al agarrarla de ese modo iba en contra de su libertad


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Ago 2022)

El pobre tío cogiendo a la cría para que no se ahogara, enseñandola a nadar (a saber quién de ahogó en su pueblo) y la chalada cuarentona con el dildo y los gatos echándole la culpa de sus fracasos a un muerto o un señor de 80 años.

De donde habrán robado está historia.


----------



## Guano For Life (14 Ago 2022)

Ni con tus hogos


----------



## wopa (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## reconvertido (14 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo interesante es la anciana del final el el call center dándole la razón.
Y ella, con casi 50 tacos, ahí, en cuclillas en un rinconcito "liberándose al finnnnnnnn".
Peliculero
Como siempre, simbolismo.

Sencillamente es una campaña de creación de falsos recuerdos.
En breves estarán la mayoría de ellas diciendo que tal o cual familiar las violaba de pequeñas por "toquetearlas" mientras las enseñaba a nadar.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (14 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> 22.000€ millones entre carteles y anuncios van cundiendo



A saber el presupuesto del anuncio, la piscina tiene mas mierda que la funda un jamon, no se donde se va la past...ah no, espera


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Ago 2022)

Joder, no veis lo grave de este anuncio?

está una petarda de 30 años denunciando a su tío que la "toqueteaba" cuando era niña en la piscina,

y eso como se puede probar?

20 años después como se puede demostrar eso?

el mensaje que quieren dar es de denunciar cosas una vez pasadas hace años,

esta gente está enferma.


----------



## Culozilla (14 Ago 2022)

La conclusión más lógica:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Ago 2022)

Pues sí que tienes razón, @Culozilla


----------



## Tornike (14 Ago 2022)

Ahora todas recordarán un incidente en el parque de los patos hace 30 años


----------



## InigoMontoya (14 Ago 2022)

en españa quien se junte con una bigotuda con estas leyes y panorama es subnormal profundo


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Ago 2022)

"Todos los años, mi tío se empeñaba en enseñarme a nadar"

Alguno de los presentes tardó más de un verano en aprender a nadar??? cuántos años necesitó esta señora??? tiene algún problema psicomotriz o algo???


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Ago 2022)

Una vez en la calle me estaba acomodando el cinturón (el pantalón tendía a caerse) y me vio una fémina la cual puso una cara  que parecía que temía que la violase.
Pies de plomo, hay que andarse con pies de plomo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Ago 2022)

Tornike dijo:


> Ahora todas recordarán un incidente en el parque de los patos hace 30 años



En el parque de los patos lo que te puede pasar es que te viole un mena, pero si es uno de esos el 016 no es para ti.


----------



## _V_ (14 Ago 2022)

Ni Spielberg. Hola jiji tito, ¿Te acuerdas cuándo me enseñabas a nadar? Pues me hace falta pasta para la hipoteca, no me da con las ayudas de la viogen para un piso en el centro de Madriz.




noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Una vez en la calle me estaba acomodando el cinturón (el pantalón tendía a caerse) y me vio una fémina la cual puso una cara  que parecía que temía que la violase.
> Pies de plomo, hay que andarse con pies de plomo.




Yo si veo que delante tengo una tía la adelanto, si la pillan por detrás y la revientan que le jodan.


----------



## Derroition Man (14 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lo interesante es al anciana del final el el call center dándole al razón.
> Y ella, con casi 50 tacos, ahí, en cuclillas en un rinconcito "liberándose al finnnnnnnn".
> Peliculero
> Como siempre, simbolismo.
> ...



Por ahi va la cosa, les estan haciendo luz de gas.

Lo que comúnmente se conoce como _*hacer luz de gas* _o _*gaslighting*_ no es otra cosa que establecer un *proceso de manipulación o abuso mental* consistente en hacer que otra persona *dude de su razonamiento, cuestione su pensamiento o su recuerdo y modifique la percepción de la realidad incluso de sus actos.*


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Ago 2022)

Vaya puta basura, seguimos en los mismo. Ahora todos los hombres con sobrinas señalados.

Cualquier acto, movimiento, mirada puede ser malinterpretado por el lavado de cerebro que está haciendo la furcia y su ninisterio. De eso trata está basura de anuncio.

Puta gentuza cuneteable.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Ago 2022)

Se van a poner finas denunciando al putero de Abalos ese debió hacer estragos


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Ago 2022)

Todos los años, en verano iba a la piscina con mis primos y mi tía. Al cambiarnos íbamos con mi tía al vestuario de mujeres. Allí ella me secaba todo el cuerpo, pasando la toalla por todas partes, y cuando digo todas, es todas. Yo, con mis tiernos seis años, no comprendía lo que estaba pasando, ella decía que era importante secarse bien todas las partes del cuerpo para no coger hongos. Ahora lo veo todo claro.

Historia verídica. Mi tía tiene suerte de que no haya un 016 para tíos. Y de que yo no esté alienado por el ministerio de igualdad.


----------



## Ace Tone (14 Ago 2022)

Y seguro que su padre también la violaba mientras la enseñaba a andar y la agarraba "fuerte con las manos" para que no se cayese. Pena que su madre no haya decidido abortar cuando tenía dentro a ese engendro.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Ago 2022)

A ver si va a ser un biopic de Irene? Acabo de recordar esta noticia donde hablaba su tío.

A mí me parece que esa pajarraca está muy chalada y que está volcando sus paranoias vitales.









La familia de Irene Montero: “En el pueblo no nos gusta Iglesias”


El tío de la ministra ensalza a su sobrina. Pero no se fía de un político «que ha dejado tirado a todos para irse a una casa que vale millones»




www.larazon.es


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Ago 2022)

Puede ser venganza contra su tío por esas palabras contra el ser deforme, la rata chepuda con el que cohabitaba.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> * "La violencia sexual no debe ser un secreto*. Cuéntalo. Querernos vivas, querernos libres."
> 
> Se supone que el tío al agarrarla de ese modo iba en contra de su libertad



Se acabo enseñar a nadar a las niñas, que aprendan solas o que las enseñe su puta madre si encuentra tiempo entre pollazo y pollazo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Se acabo enseñar a nadar a las niñas, que aprendan solas o que las enseñe su puta madre si encuentra tiempo entre pollazo y pollazo.



O que se ahoguen y a tomar viento.


----------



## Funci-vago (14 Ago 2022)

Sola y ahogada quiero volver a casa.


----------



## DonManuel (15 Ago 2022)

No te ayuda a aprender a nadar: machista.
Te ayuda a aprender a nadar: machista.


----------



## Panko21 (15 Ago 2022)

Falta el inicio de la conversación:
016: si, dígame, le atiende Charo. 
LDCoño: verá mis gatos han dicho que llame, q me ven muy mal, q ya no orgasmeo con su lengua o con mi satisfier, mis amigas casadas con hijos son felices y yo no. ¿Que puedo hacer?
016: vale, no se preocupe, tiene algún tío al que joder la vida. 
LDCoño: ahora que lo dice, el tío Paco, el hermano de mi madre... 
016: me refería a pareja o rollo al que acusar de algo. 
LDCoño: tengo gatos y prozac... 
016: bueno... Es difícil pero valdrá su tío, Paco era su nombre verdad? Hizo algo normal que hacen los tios como enseñarle a nadar, a montar en bici... 
... Y aquí empieza el anuncio... 

Luego LDCoño, se untará mermelada y llamará a su gato Ares para que se lo limpie, hacía tiempo que no tenía un orgasmo así, ha sido liberador el 016.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Se acabo enseñar a nadar a las niñas, que aprendan solas o que las enseñe su puta madre si encuentra tiempo entre pollazo y pollazo.



Es tremendo el miedo que intentan meter para destruir las relaciones, son intenciones muy malvadas. A cualquiera pueden acusarlo de "roces inadecuados " del pasado


----------



## TedKord (15 Ago 2022)

Me parece bastante obvio que el Ministerio de Igualdad y las barrabasadas de Irene Montero están puestas y bien puestas por Antonio, que la usa de punchung ball. Mientras con sus paridas llama la atención de todo el mundo, él y sus secuaces van liándola de manera discreta.


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira si es idiota el anuncio que además, si fuera delito, habría prescrito.


----------



## -Galaiko (15 Ago 2022)

Si, yo vi uno de una charo en comisaria entre sollozos de que ya no sabia quien era, que se sentía vacía que se sentía un MEME de internet, UNA CHARO, y la poli oh si eso es muy grave. @Visilleras que te van a empurar, pasa crowfunding para tu defensa.


----------



## Visilleras (15 Ago 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Si, yo vi uno de una charo en comisaria entre sollozos de que ya no sabia quien era, que se sentía vacía que se sentía un MEME de internet, UNA CHARO, y la poli oh si eso es muy grave. @Visilleras que te van a empurar, pasa crowfunding para tu defensa.



Si me empuran
¿Qué es la vida?
Por perdida ya la dí

Cuando el yugo
del esclavo
Como un bravo
Sacudí


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (15 Ago 2022)

¿Y para qué le das publicidad a esta puta basura?

Por un puñado de likes sois el problema, es que ni los rojos se ven estas cosas ni dan click.


----------



## George Orwell (15 Ago 2022)

Pagar impuestos apta hospitales y carreteras. Vol. MCXVIII.


----------



## Turbocata (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tiene sentido alguno, abuelos violadores, mata a tus abuelos, estan enfermos.


----------



## AMP (15 Ago 2022)

Nota mental: dejar a las putas niñas que se ahoguen, que luego crecen y se convierten en feminazis.


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 Ago 2022)

Los pinchazos van de baja, ahora toca recuerdos de hace 30 años.


----------



## fayser (15 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Alguno de los presentes tardó más de un verano en aprender a nadar??? cuántos años necesitó esta señora??? tiene algún problema psicomotriz o algo???



Sí, tiene un problema, que es gilipollas.


----------



## Plandemista (15 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> "Todos los años, mi tío se empeñaba en enseñarme a nadar"
> 
> Alguno de los presentes tardó más de un verano en aprender a nadar??? cuántos años necesitó esta señora??? tiene algún problema psicomotriz o algo???



Esto mismo iba a decir.
"¿¿¿Todos los años???".


----------



## Panko21 (15 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Una vez en la calle me estaba acomodando el cinturón (el pantalón tendía a caerse) y me vio una fémina la cual puso una cara  que parecía que temía que la violase.
> Pies de plomo, hay que andarse con pies de plomo.



Ayer baje a coger un par de cosas del coche, iba sin camiseta a lorza viva y se cruzó una y me miró con asco, cuando llegue al coche me seguía mirando la hija de puta, cogí los juguetes y el carro de mis hijos y me fui.


----------



## -cicloOTTO- (15 Ago 2022)

Cojo un colectivo, les creo un problema donde no lo hay, les hago víctimas del mismo y les digo que yo las salvaré, también a sus gatos, que puede salir mal, me votan fijo, que no…?


----------



## Can Cervecero (15 Ago 2022)

Faltan Putines, fascistas, coronabichos, la yoli y amados líderes sin corbata en estos videos


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Ago 2022)

Vaya vaya... ¿usando algo tan repugnante como el abuso de menores para poner en las familias la duda de que si tal o cual familiar ha echo algo indecente?

Esta claro que el ministerio de la menestra-cajera necesita estirar el victimismo femenino para seguir despilfarrando dinero. Porque se trata de eso, de vivir la menestra-cajera y su cohorte de chupócteras como reinas lo que queda de legislatura.


----------



## Culozilla (15 Ago 2022)

Si el tío fuera un 10/10 seguramente no se sentiría agredida.

Es lo que pasa. Solo es acoso cuando eres feo o gordo. 

Yo soy un tío guay para mis sobrinos, aunque tampoco tengo demasiado trato con ellos. Así que estoy salvado.

Como yo soy un tío normal que por algún motivo no suelo desagradarle a las mujeres, nunca me tenido problemas respecto a que se hayan sentido acosadas. Así que estoy salvado.

Moraleja: más os vale tener buen aspecto y establecer distancias o sois carne de penitenciaría en un futuro próximo.


----------



## loveisintheair (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues están animando a que denuncies todas las afrentas imaginarias que quieras. Y cuanto más antiguas, mejor.
Es una pasada esto.
(Y soy mujer).


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

El efecto Mandela, qué es y cómo sucede


El efecto Mandela es un fenómeno en el que varias personas recuerdan eventos, dichos o imágenes de manera diferente de lo que realmente son.




www.healthline.com





El* efecto Mandela *ocurre cuando un gran grupo de personas cree que un evento ocurrió cuando en realidad no ocurrió. 

*Falsos recuerdos colectivos*
Otra forma de describir el efecto de Mandela es mediante los “falsos recuerdos colectivos”. Un gran grupo de personas siempre dice de forma colectiva un dicho o recuerdo particular de cierta manera cuando, en realidad, la verdad es diferente de la memoria.

Los teóricos de la conspiración creen que el efecto Mandela es un ejemplo de universos paralelos presentes en la sociedad. Sin embargo, los médicos tienen una explicación muy diferente de la memoria y de cómo algunos recuerdos, aunque vívidos, pueden ser falsos.


----------



## noseyo (15 Ago 2022)

El próximo mi padre me cambió el pañal y me sentí violada


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Ago 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Falta el inicio de la conversación:
> 016: si, dígame, le atiende Charo.
> LDCoño: verá mis gatos han dicho que llame, q me ven muy mal, q ya no orgasmeo con su lengua o con mi satisfier, mis amigas casadas con hijos son felices y yo no. ¿Que puedo hacer?
> 016: vale, no se preocupe, tiene algún tío al que joder la vida.
> ...



Cabrón, tu no sabes cómo es la lengua de un gato.
    
Por lo demás la historia me parece de puta madre.
Bueno, si un gato normal te ve triste lo mismo te ayuda a suicidarte y se come tu cadáver. Pero que te diga de llamar al 016 veo más difícil que saque intención de ayudar que el que hable.
Por lo demás, lo repito, veo realista lo que dices.
Bueno, como es un anuncio al fin y al cabo, todo puede suceder tal como tú dices.


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Ago 2022)

Todos los años me falta un verano.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Ago 2022)

Ayer estaba con el pequeñajo en el parque yo sentado y el haciendo el gamba en los columpios con otros peques. Se me puso una niña delante como a metro y medio. Pues yo miraba a mi hijo por el lateral de la niña. Desde ese momento la abuela no me quitó ojo. Me lo hizo notar, la hija de puta. Y claramente sé lo que pensó. Es evidente con el clima que han creado.

Estuve esperando a ver si venía y me decía algo la puta cotorra. Pues no vino.

Lo mismo ahora llama al 016.


----------



## tothewebs (15 Ago 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> El próximo mi padre me cambió el pañal y me sentí violada



iran mas alla, los delirios del jenaro son infinitos.

"en el polvo en el que mi padre dejo embarazada a mi madre, me senti agredida"


y de ahi a pre-crimen hay un paso


----------



## Sardónica (15 Ago 2022)

Taradas y sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ago 2022)

Pues tened cuidado los que hayais tratado con crias de la familia que ahora anden en el instituto, esto va a correr como la polvora y la moda de todas las niñatas en vez de que las han pinchados sera inventarse unos abusos en su infancia inexistentes pero que les harán ser el centro de atención y las mas populares del instituto. Esto es ya una distopía. Menuda putada no haber nacido 30 años antes.


----------



## mikiflush (15 Ago 2022)

A los monstruos no mirar.

A los monstruos no acercarse


----------



## Felson (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se refiere, imagino, a que enseñar a nadar a una mujer, hembra de cualquier edad, es enseñarla a ser nada. Si fuera otra cosa, sería todavía más estúpido.


----------



## Lain Coubert (15 Ago 2022)

Moraleja: no le enseñes a nadar, ahógala antes de que vea estos anuncios.


----------



## wwknude (15 Ago 2022)

Me he descojonado con este hilo


----------



## Karlb (15 Ago 2022)

Poniendo de ejemplo un tío aleatorio pudiendo poner como ejemplo al marido de Monica Oltra.


----------



## Persea (15 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> * "La violencia sexual no debe ser un secreto*. Cuéntalo. Querernos vivas, querernos libres."
> 
> Se supone que el tío al agarrarla de ese modo iba en contra de su libertad



pero el 016 es un telefono de emergencias...

claramente estan fomentando las denuncias, que la gente que se encuentre mal con un familiar o tenga un mal recuerdo de algo lo convierta en una denuncia de machismo. Es asqueroso este chiringuito.


----------



## Persea (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



teoricamente es sobre abusos sexuales. La verdad es que es tan siniestro el anuncio que da hasta risa. Imaginate estar almorzando en familia y que te pongan eso en la tv jojojojjojo!!!

Vienen a hablar de abusos los mismos que los encubren (mallorca y valencia) y los mismos que van a los colegios a hablar de transexualidad y sexo anal.


----------



## mirym94 (15 Ago 2022)

Agarraros bien fuerte pero no mucho eh  que luego nos denuncian cualquier tarada por viogen


----------



## midelburgo (15 Ago 2022)

Luego que si hay 3 veces mas muertos por ahogamiento que por violencia viogen.


----------



## Zuschauer (15 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> "Todos los años, mi tío se empeñaba en enseñarme a nadar"
> 
> Alguno de los presentes tardó más de un verano en aprender a nadar??? cuántos años necesitó esta señora??? tiene algún problema psicomotriz o algo???



A mi me enseñó mi tía en su piscina y en una hora ya estaba nadando.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Ago 2022)

Ya sabeis, lo que hay que hacer no es derogar y desmantelar toda esta puta mierda, sino ampliarla a toda la familia como quiere GITANOBOCS


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Ago 2022)

Con la cantidad de abrazos y besos que le doy a mi sobrina, estoy siendo un violador. Qué cosas.


----------



## mcflanagan (15 Ago 2022)

Me juego un pie a que el pitido ese del segundo 6 es algún tipo de estímulo de condicionamiento psicológico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, no veis lo grave de este anuncio?
> 
> está una petarda de 30 años denunciando a su tío que la "toqueteaba" cuando era niña en la piscina,
> 
> ...



Si claro ! es una vuelta de tuerca más para destruir a los hombres y las familias. 

A la cantidad de chaladas que les harán imaginar cosas que no sucedieron y se harán una película en su cabeza trastornada denunciando a un familiar que les destrozará la vida a todos.


----------



## bondiappcc (15 Ago 2022)

El sexo iniciador entre tíos y sobrinos es un clásico en la literatura erótica.

Me temo que alguna histérica comience a confundir los deseos con la realidad y haya daño a inocentes.


----------



## ceropatatero (15 Ago 2022)

Da un poco de miedo hasta donde vamos a llegar. Mas miedo por los críos, ellos no tienen un punto de referencia y comparación y estás mierdas y adoctrinamientos cuelan como algo normal y habitual, como que así debe de ser. Estamos en las manos de unos parásitos, enfermos-insatisfechos, traidores.


----------



## Max Kraven (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que ni nadar saben.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joloan (15 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> "Todos los años, mi tío se empeñaba en enseñarme a nadar"
> 
> Alguno de los presentes tardó más de un verano en aprender a nadar??? cuántos años necesitó esta señora??? tiene algún problema psicomotriz o algo???



Psicomotriz no se, pero mental seguro.


----------



## mxmanu (15 Ago 2022)

Yo también me quedé  

Asco es poco, acusando a un familiar estas hdlgp. No tienen límites con tal de enfrentar a hombres y mujeres y meter miedo hasta de tus familiares.

Pegarles fuego sería poco castigo.


----------



## Joloan (15 Ago 2022)

Se le ha olvidado mencionar que cuando su tío la enseñaba a nadar estaba toda la familia en la piscina y alrededores y que su tío enseñaba a nadar a todos los niños de la familia porque era instructor de natación e incluso estuvo de joven en el equipo olímpico y era socorrista.


----------



## siroco (15 Ago 2022)

no hay nada que entender, 50000 euros más a la saca a costa del remero blanco


----------



## diogenes de sinope (15 Ago 2022)

Las amiguis que copan las secretarías de igualdad, aparte de tolais deben de estar todas traumatizadas por algo.
No me extrañaría que a alguna le haya metido mano su tío y ahora considere que eso es general y que hay que hacer campaña para acabar con ello.


----------



## Juan Niebla (15 Ago 2022)

como si no hubieran tios abusados de pequeños por sus tatas, como aquel que contó un a vez como con 5 años su tata le cogia las manos y se acariciaba los pechos con ellas.


----------



## Blackest (15 Ago 2022)

Lo mas interesante y a la vez terrorifico del anuncio es que no se vé NADA es decir no se ve nada de los supuestos abusos.
No se ve al tío tocando las partes intimas de la niña

Asi que no está denunciando un acto concreto, no hay ninguna escena del tío y la niña, todo es algo conceptual, simbolico.

No es un detalle baladí, está expresamente diseñado asi porque de lo contrario, si escinificaran situaciones concretas la mayoría no se sentirían indentificadas con la chica de la escena y lo que quieres es no poner ninguna escena para que cada mujer deje volar su imaginación y "busque" esos abusos.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (15 Ago 2022)

Lo mas interesante y a la vez terrorifico del anuncio es que no se vé NADA es decir no se ve nada de los supuestos abusos.
No se ve al tío tocando las partes intimas de la niña

Asi que no está denunciando un acto concreto, no hay ninguna escena del tío y la niña, todo es algo conceptual, simbolico.

No es un detalle baladí, está expresamente diseñado asi porque de lo contrario, si escinificaran situaciones concretas la mayoría no se sentirían indentificadas con la chica de la escena y lo que quieres es no poner ninguna escena para que cada mujer deje volar su imaginación y "busque" esos abusos.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (15 Ago 2022)

El anuncio está diseñado para que cualquier niña se pregunté si han abusando de ella, me parece muy manipulador desde luego, es muy grave, el ministerio del terror, para las cosas reales que están pasando calladas lo que es todavía mucho más grave.


----------



## NIKK (15 Ago 2022)

Esta gentuza está pirada de la cabeza. Me pregunto porqué tanto odio y resentimiento; parecen socialistas después de la guerra civil.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (15 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Esta gentuza está pirada de la cabeza. Me pregunto porqué tanto odio y resentimiento; parecen socialistas después de la guerra civil.



Y yo me pregunto además como coño han llegado ahí y como coño les dejamos estar haciendo esto.


----------



## NIKK (15 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto además como coño han llegado ahí y como coño les dejamos estar haciendo esto.



Pues es muy fácil; el voto de podemos es un voto femenino, generalmente gordas feas, amargadas y viejas; esas son mayoría en España. Si les quitas ese voto no son nada. Ezpañolaz, la escoria de Europa.


----------



## SrPurpuron (15 Ago 2022)

El cloro es machista


----------



## Oakeshott (15 Ago 2022)

Aquí viene una versión extendida:


----------



## spamrakuen (15 Ago 2022)

Si fuera un varon el que hubiera sido realmente abusado de niño no podria llanar al 016


----------



## Cens0r (15 Ago 2022)

Su tío le daba pinchazos de sumisión química.


----------



## hemorroides (15 Ago 2022)

Acabarán haciendo campañas para denunciar a padres por cambiar pañales.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (15 Ago 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Aquí viene una versión extendida:



Ah, vale, ahora se entiende. 

El abuso era que el tío era muy bruto y no dejaba que la niña hiciera la digestión antes de ponerla a nadar. ¡Qué inconsciente!


----------



## Culozilla (15 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Ayer estaba con el pequeñajo en el parque yo sentado y el haciendo el gamba en los columpios con otros peques. Se me puso una niña delante como a metro y medio. Pues yo miraba a mi hijo por el lateral de la niña. Desde ese momento la abuela no me quitó ojo. Me lo hizo notar, la hija de puta. Y claramente sé lo que pensó. Es evidente con el clima que han creado.
> 
> Estuve esperando a ver si venía y me decía algo la puta cotorra. Pues no vino.
> 
> Lo mismo ahora llama al 016.



Sé a qué te refieres.

Me ha pasado un par de veces. Cuando llevo al crío al parque, suelo llevarme el iPad para dibujar y voy mirando de tanto en tanto para no perderle de vista. Y siempre pasa que alguna Charo se cree que, por ser hombre, soy un criminal sexual y no suele quitarme ojo. Pero para joderle su película mental, cuando me doy cuenta, grito el nombre de mi hijo para que venga con la excusa de que no se aleje demasiado. Entonces la Charo siente el bajonazo. Hasta puedo sentirlo.

Otra cosa que me pasa mucho: estoy ayudando a subir al niño a alguna plataforma esa de cuerdas que suelen tener los parques nuevos y siempre hay alguna niña muy parlanchina que viene a darme la brasa con cualquier tontería. “_Hola me llamo xxx! A mí me gusta mucho subirme aquí porque bla, bla, bla…” _Y como la niña no tiene culpa alguna de vivir en un mundo de subnormales, le pongo buena cara pero la voy ignorando aunque me siga allá donde voy. Como máximo le digo algo así como “hija, nunca hables con mayores que no conoces”. Prefiero evitar que venga Charo y llame a la policía.


----------



## galdubat (15 Ago 2022)

You see something
You say somethnng.

Es una forma de hacer creer que se ve algo donde no hay nada. Crear paranoya.
Ves a un adulto varón blanco, discuriendo con una cria, si la coge de la muñeca fon fuerza.... ya infieres abusos sexual.

El anuncio es de los, anuncios mierda tipo
" España nos acosa", emocionalidad desorbitada, nada de datos y llamada a la acción.

You sea something, you say something.

Ves una bolsa en el suelo, ves 5 kilogramos de C4 con un movil y un casio f91 a pumto de masactar gente. El objwt8vo ya esta conswguido, estas con la paranoya.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Ago 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> You see something
> You say somethnng.
> 
> Es una forma de hacer creer que se ve algo donde no hay nada. Crear paranoya.
> ...



+1000

Lo que tratan de hacer es que cualquier cosa que haga cualquier hombre en cualquier momento, mucho mejor si ha pasado mucho tiempo para que éste tenga menos poder de defensa, se convierta en acusación y delito para ése hombre.

Pero ellas mismas se cavan su propia tumba. A ver quien es el listo que hará algo si vé a una mujer en cualquier tipo de problema.


----------



## kickflip (15 Ago 2022)

Venga no me jodas, mi tía cuando eramos enanos nos cogía en brazos y nos hacía cosquillas en las piernas diciendo: ¿donde esta la pilila? ¿donde esta? 

¿Eso es abuso o no? Venga hombre


----------



## PasoLeati (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (15 Ago 2022)

No puede ser cierto.

Es un fake, ¿no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Ago 2022)

Presupuestamelo en 10 millones de €


----------



## Culozilla (15 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> +1000
> 
> Lo que tratan de hacer es que cualquier cosa que haga cualquier hombre en cualquier momento, mucho mejor si ha pasado mucho tiempo para que éste tenga menos poder de defensa, se convierta en acusación y delito para ése hombre.
> 
> Pero ellas mismas se cavan su propia tumba. A ver quien es el listo que hará algo si vé a una mujer en cualquier tipo de problema.



Yo sigo siendo gilipollas, pero a una niña sí la salvaría. Porque para mi los niños son sagrados. OTRA cosa son las mujeres adultas.

Después de tanto mensaje de súper empoderadas, de que pueden hacer lo que les de la gana y venir borrachas por la calle de madrugada; La conclusión lógica es que no necesitan tu ayuda para nada. Que ellas mismas se sobran y se bastan.

Error: si un amego las acosa y tú no haces nada, eres un misógino. O eso dicen en Twitter.

Esto lo he vivido: iba con un amigo del curro (25 años) por BCN a pillar el metro antes de que cerraran. Vemos como una chica de más o menos su edad se nos acerca nerviosa y nos pregunta si vamos dirección al metro y que si puede acompañarnos porque hay dos tíos que la están siguiendo todo el rato.

No había ni cristo por la calle y un poco más lejos había unos amegos o unos panchis, no los vimos bien. Que no eran blancos, estaba claro. Iban del palo “Mena’s style”.

Yo no hable, pero mi compañero de curro le dijo: “No, no, no. No nos traigas problemas. Llama a los Mossos o algo pero con nosotros no vengas.

A la tía le faltó casi nada para ponerse a llorar. A mí me incomodó el tema. Pero mi amigo me dijo: “tío! que luego vienen los colgados esos y nos sacan una navaja a nosotros mientras la chica esta se larga por patas.” Así que la tía se fue por otra parte apresurada a ver si encontraba a otros posibles white Knights.

Lo más gracioso es que él se lo contó a su novia ( a quien también conozco) y le dijo: “pues has hecho bien. Lo siento por la chica pero más lo sentiría si te hubieran hecho daño a ti. Que se apañe o que no vaya sola por la calle a esas horas.”.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Ayer estaba con el pequeñajo en el parque yo sentado y el haciendo el gamba en los columpios con otros peques. Se me puso una niña delante como a metro y medio. Pues yo miraba a mi hijo por el lateral de la niña. Desde ese momento la abuela no me quitó ojo. Me lo hizo notar, la hija de puta. Y claramente sé lo que pensó. Es evidente con el clima que han creado.
> 
> Estuve esperando a ver si venía y me decía algo la puta cotorra. Pues no vino.
> 
> Lo mismo ahora llama al 016.



Espero que la proxima te metan en el trullo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Ago 2022)

La gente no es consciente del daño que estan haciendo estos hijos de puta, todo con fines ideologicos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Esto lo he vivido: iba con un amigo del curro (25 años) por BCN a pillar el metro antes de que cerraran. Vemos como una chica de más o menos su edad se nos acerca nerviosa y nos pregunta si vamos dirección al metro y que si puede acompañarnos porque hay dos tíos que la están siguiendo todo el rato.
> 
> No había ni cristo por la calle y un poco más lejos había unos amegos o unos panchis, no los vimos bien. Que no eran blancos, estaba claro. Iban del palo “Mena’s style”.
> 
> ...



SASTO. 

Una cosa es ver a una niña ahogándose, y otra es enseñar a una niña a nadar. Yo solo lo haría si fuera mi hija, y su madre fuera no-española (jamás tendré hijos con una española-lizada). 

Respecto a lo de tu amigo, BIEN POR ÉL, pero no por los motivos que su novia apunta. Su novia cree que el problema hubiera sido que los pagapensiones le hubieran atacado a él, pero el problema en realidad sería que quizás uno de ellos es el ex-novio o cualquier otra mierda. *Las hostias son lo de menos; lo que no debes jugarte es una falsodenuncia, y como cualquier cosa que hagas o digas a una española puede convertirse en falsodenuncia lo mejor que puedes hacer es quitarte de enmedio.

Yo hubiera ido mas lejos: Si me llega una española pidiendo ayuda le respondo en otro idioma, o me hago el loco, o salgo corriendo.

¿No querían feminismo e "igual-dá"? Pues ya lo han conseguido. Felicidades.*


----------



## Culozilla (15 Ago 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> En realidad, no. Yo he visto encuestas en las que parece que el voto de Pudimos es más bien masculino -si eso se puede llamar masculino- y el voto realmente femenino -si eso se puede llamar femenino- es el del PPSOE rojo.
> Las mujeres son más de seguir la corriente, y Pudimos tiene un mensaje -sólo el mensaje- más bien antisistema.



Por mi experiencia:

Charos feministas: votan a PSOE.
Charos muy femilocas pro LGTBI : votan a UP.
Lesbianorras del género fluído antihombres: votan UP
Soyboys y numales de Twitter: todos votan a UP.
Mujeres de 30-40 estándar: votan en su mayoría al PSOE.
Travelos: votan a UP.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Me parece bastante obvio que el Ministerio de Igualdad y las barrabasadas de Irene Montero están puestas y bien puestas por Antonio, que la usa de punchung ball. Mientras con sus paridas llama la atención de todo el mundo, él y sus secuaces van liándola de manera discreta.



Aqui el nacionalpagafantas jijijajeísta con su gilipollez.

Dais mas asco que los rojos, con vuestras imbecilidades


----------



## racalmatt (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blanco y en botella..., si lo ponen más claro, no lo pueden emitir...


----------



## Culozilla (15 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> SASTO.
> 
> Una cosa es ver a una niña ahogándose, y otra es enseñar a una niña a nadar. Yo solo lo haría si fuera mi hija, y su madre fuera no-española (jamás tendré hijos con una española-lizada).
> 
> ...



Bueno, la novia de mi colega es de ascendencia… digamos árabe (que no musulmana). Y viene de una familia tradicional, pero de mucho mundo. Por eso ella ni se le pasaría por la cabeza eso que dices. Lo único que le interesa es que a su novio no le hagan daño.


----------



## XicoRaro (15 Ago 2022)

El mensaje está clarísimo: "Eres víctima si te montas cualquier fantasía donde seas víctima". Y por otro lado: "Aunque hayan pasado 40 años".


----------



## Mdutch (15 Ago 2022)

Muy peligroso anuncio.
Se incita a. 
1 Denunciar hechos que no tienen sentido ni coherencia y que por no ser ni siquiera son delitos.
2. Denunciar hechos pasados muy lejanos, que tras una pátina de tiempo y la propia visión subjetiva, podría resultar en cualquier cosa muy alejada del supuesto hecho en si.
Por no hablar de la alineación de grupo.
Se me ocurre como ejemplo cierta gente en cierta guerra que denunció cosas horribles que jamás vieron porque lo sabían por el olor de las chimeneas, esa version, por cierto, se convirtió en versión oficial. Pero se venía de una guerra.
Aquí en teoría no hubo guerra, pero las consecuencias serán peores, no importara el hecho en si, del que ya es imposible encontrar ninguna prueba. Ahora con la carga inversa es el pobre diablo el que tendrá que demostrar su inocencia en un hecho tan lejano en el tiempo. Estamos todos los hombres bien jodidos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, la novia de mi colega es de ascendencia… digamos árabe (que no musulmana). Y viene de una familia tradicional, pero de mucho mundo. Por eso ella ni se le pasaría por la cabeza eso que dices. Lo único que le interesa es que a su novio no le hagan daño.



Esas cosas no se les pasan por la cabeza hasta que ocurren. Yo he tenido la gran suerte de haber aprendido en cabeza ajena, osea, de ser testigo de la pérdida de valor del hombre en la sociedad actual.

La mejor forma de estar protegido es no acercarse a españolas.


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Ago 2022)

Ahora saldrá la dueña de la piscina diciendo que no le han pagado los derechos de imagen para usarla


----------



## midelburgo (15 Ago 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


>



A mi con 6 años el hdlgp de instructor de natación me enseño así. Me tiraba en mitad de la piscina y no me dejaba agarrarme al borde en la zona que cubría. 
Puedo denunciarlo ahora y dejarle a media pensión?


----------



## midelburgo (15 Ago 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ahora saldrá la dueña de la piscina diciendo que no le han pagado los derechos de imagen para usarla



Lo de la raspa de sandia con las cáscaras de pipas que se han comido después, es un icono del charismo. 
Aunque las rajas de sandia siempre las cortan los hombres...


----------



## Karlb (15 Ago 2022)

PerotRocaguinarda dijo:


> No puede ser cierto.
> 
> Es un fake, ¿no?



No, estás brujas del ministerio están así de trastornadas.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Ago 2022)

No hay por donde coger el anuncio, menudo ministerio de porquería. Tener que trabajar para mantener a esa piara de cerdas sí que debería de estar penado en violencia.


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)

Denuncia por odio al ministerio. Están criminalizando a un grupo social.


----------



## Roberto Malone (15 Ago 2022)

@xicomalo, espero que no seas tío.

Eres un potencial violador de menores, que lo sepas.

Si tienes algún familiar con hijos, avísales. Es por la seguridad de los menores y de LAS menores, especialmente.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Significa que le puedes contar cualquier rollo y la cuestión es que llames y te inventes cosas.


----------



## Panko21 (15 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Cabrón, tu no sabes cómo es la lengua de un gato.
> 
> Por lo demás la historia me parece de puta madre.
> Bueno, si un gato normal te ve triste lo mismo te ayuda a suicidarte y se come tu cadáver. Pero que te diga de llamar al 016 veo más difícil que saque intención de ayudar que el que hable.
> ...



Es superaspera que recuerdo los gatos de mi abuela, estoy seguro q más de una locade los gatos lo ha probado


----------



## Panko21 (15 Ago 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Aquí viene una versión extendida:



Q represenativo el palito de helado derretido a modo de violación y pérdida de virginidad


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Ago 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Aquí viene una versión extendida:



Ah vale, muy esclarecedor, los 25 segundos adicionales son 20 de ellos sonidos de moscas y abejorros.

Vale vale.

Es lo mismo que en el vídeo corto del primer post, no añade ninguna información relevante nueva.

Deduzco, infiero, imagino, que la idea es que el tío se aprovechaba de ella para hacerle tocamientos.

Pues nada una nueva semillita de odio para las familias españolas. "No viajéis en familia de vacaciones, no sea que..."


----------



## Salsa_rosa (15 Ago 2022)

Solo las violan a ellas??


----------



## luron (15 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Ah vale, muy esclarecedor, los 25 segundos adicionales son 20 de ellos sonidos de moscas y abejorros.
> 
> Vale vale.
> 
> ...



Yo soy buen nadador y tenía previsto empezar a enseñar a nadar a dos sobrinas mías en esta segunda quincena de agosto.

Viendo esto se me ha ido la idea de la cabeza. Sólo me falta que dentro de X años por mera sugestión inducida me denuncien.

Y ya me planteo incluso si darles un beso o un abrazo.


----------



## Cuncas (15 Ago 2022)

Según las putas parásitas sociópatas femimierdas del ministerio mamandurriero de igual-da este padre debería haber dejado que su hija se ahogase para que en su futuro como charo soltera frustrada rodeada de gatos no le "surgiese" un trauma pesando que fue abusada de pequeña.









Muere ahogado en el Túria al tratar de rescatar a su hija


Un hombre de 59 años ha fallecido ahogado cuando al parecer trataba de rescatar a su hija de 15 años en el río Túria a su paso por Manisses (València), quien finalmente pudo salir del agua. Según han informado fuentes de la Conselleria de Sanitat, los hechos han tenido lugar en la mañana de este...




www.menorca.info


----------



## Maddie (15 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Con la cantidad de abrazos y besos que le doy a mi sobrina, estoy siendo un violador. Qué cosas.



Pues ten cuidado hamijo, que todo podrá y será usado en tu contra.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Espero que la proxima te metan en el trullo.



Lo tranquilo que se debe de vivir sin currar, con biblioteca, seguro que hay gente muy interesante. Como no me drogo ni fumo ni nada.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Con la cantidad de abrazos y besos que le doy a mi sobrina, estoy siendo un violador. Qué cosas.



Técnicamente, ley del _si es si_ en mano, lo eres si tiene menos de 18 años.

- Cualquier contacto fisico no consentido de varon a mujer es agresión sexual.

- Una menor de 16 no puede otorgar consentimiento, es como si fuera subnormal profunda.

- Una menor de 18 no puede otorgar consentimiento si la diferencia de edad es amplia.

¿Que prefieres, Estremera o Soto del Real?


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ago 2022)

Con esto le estan haciendo una putada inmensa a todas las niñas pequeñas, porque dificilmente van a entender porque sus familiares varones ya ni las besan ni las abrazan o son rechazadas en sus acercamientos.

Solo una hija de puta psicopata que desconoce el cariño puede parir estos engendros de leyes.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ago 2022)

siroco dijo:


> no hay nada que entender, 50000 euros más a la saca a costa del remero blanco



Que serán 150.000. Rema.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Ago 2022)

Yo he trabajado en parques infantiles y las he tenido que tocar para ponerles el cinturon para que no se quemen en el hinchable, como se entere la montero verás.


----------



## Escombridos (15 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero cómo vas a entender alma de cántaro!! , Si son cosas de locas, locas del coño !!

Hijos de puta, que sociedad están dejando, generaciones enteras con el cerebro podrido y desviado.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ago 2022)

Menuda caza de brujas que nos han montado. Cuidadito que la histeria colectiva de los pinchazos aplica a este caso perfectamente.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Técnicamente, ley del _si es si_ en mano, lo eres si tiene menos de 18 años.
> 
> - Cualquier contacto fisico no consentido de varon a mujer es agresión sexual.
> 
> ...



Pues estoy jodido, porque tiene dos años.


----------



## Blackmoon (15 Ago 2022)

¿No se parece mucho a la actriz mongola que lloraba en esa campaña defecante de Omnium Cultural?. Anna Maruny creo que se llamaba ..


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues estoy jodido, porque tiene dos años.



Jamás te quedes a sola con ella, o usa bodycam de forma continua.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ago 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> ¿No se parece mucho a la actriz mongola que lloraba en esa campaña defecante de Omnium Cultural?. Anna Maruny creo que se llamaba ..



Que va, mucho peor, esto va al subconsciente y a sembrar la duda en las charos de que igual su propio hermano abusa sexualmente de su hija.


----------



## amputado (15 Ago 2022)

pero si esta clarisimo
el tio estaba con la polla fuera y solo se podia agarrar a su polla para no ahogarse

se nota que esto es una alusion a lo de la mamada que para no caerse se agarro a la polla


----------



## KUTRONIO (15 Ago 2022)

Yo tuve la desagradable experiencia de conocer a una tía que fue violada a punta de pistola cuando tenia 18 años por dos hijos de puta, le dijeron que la acercaban a casa tras una noche de copas, se subio al coche toda confiada y se la llevaron a un descampado donde primero uno y despues el otro. Ella no lo denunció, se fue a casa se ducho y se comio la doble violación...no levantó cabeza, yo la conocí más tarde, era rara pero un bellezon de primera línea conmigo tuvimos muchas tardes de charla pero ya veía que el tema del sexo como que ni hablar, sabia por sus amigoas que era lesbiana pero sin pareja estable, es decir de vez en cuando miraba enuna página de encuentro de lesbianas quedaba con una y se iban a un hotel o a casa de una a pegarse el lotazo...¡Qué envidia me daba la tía porque estaba buenisima!

El caso es que un día estando un sábado por la mañana con unos amigos en un bar tomando el café mañanero (yo no estaba) ella abrió el periódico local y de repente le dio un ataque de ansiedad, tuvieron que llamar a una ambulancia y trasladarla a un hospital, una vez sedada y más calmada comentó a sus amigos que había pasado, en el periodico de ese día, había una entrevista a uno de aquellos dos violadores que volvía a la ciudad como director afamado de orquesta. No se pudo hacer denuncia porque no había pruebas, tenia que haberlo denunciado aquella misma noche y con el semen recogido en su coño, les habrian caido los 15-20 años de condena ¡Como debe ser!

A mi no me vale ese anuncio donde se ve a una tía tan tranquila denunciando que su tío la tocaba en la piscina cuando era una niña, no me lo creo, a una tia la violan y simplemente no levanta cabeza, eso fue lo que hizo pensar que lo de la manada de pamplona no fue tanta violación como se dijo


----------



## Fornicio (15 Ago 2022)

20.000.000.0000 no son nada chiquiiiiiii


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (15 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo tuve la desagradable experiencia de conocer a una tía que fue violada a punta de pistola cuando tenia 18 años por dos hijos de puta, le dijeron que la acercaban a casa tras una noche de copas, se subio al coche toda confiada y se la llevaron a un descampado donde primero uno y despues el otro. Ella no lo denunció, se fue a casa se ducho y se comio la doble violación...no le vantó cabeza, yo la conocí más tarde, era rara pero un bellezon de primera línea conmigo tuvimos muchas tardes de charla pero ya veía que el tema del sexo como que ni hablar.
> 
> El caso es que un día estando un sábado por la mañana con unos amigos en un bar tomando el café mañanero (yo no estaba) ella abrió el periódico local y de repente le dio un ataque de ansiedad, tuvieron que llamar a una ambulancia y trasladarla a un hospital, una vez sedada y más calmada comentó a sus amigos que habñia pasado, en el periodico de ese día, había una entrevista a uno de aquellos dos violadores que volvía a la ciudad como director afamado de orquesta. No se pudo hacer denuncia porque no habñia pruebas, tenia que haberlo denunciado aquella misma noche y con el semen recogido en su coño, les habrian caido los 15-20 años de condena ¡Como debe ser!
> 
> A mi no me vale ese anuncio donde se ve a una tía tan tranquila denunciando que su tío la tocaba en la piscina, no me lo creo, a una tia la ciolan y simplemente no levanta cabeza, eso fue lo que hizo pensar que lo de la manada de pamplona no fue tanta violación como se dijo



A saber si violaron a la loca esa.

Más bien se arrepentió del trío. El resto, películas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (15 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A saber si violaron a la loca esa.
> 
> Más bien se arrepentió del trío. El resto, películas.



No lo creo, quedó muy tocada del ala


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Ago 2022)

Todos sabemos que lo último que busca ese ministerio es la igualdad. Pero es que a la hora de la verdad, las mujeres también les importan una mierda.


----------



## Turek (15 Ago 2022)

Criminalizando la normalidad y la familia.
Vivimos rodeados de auténticos terroristas.


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> * "La violencia sexual no debe ser un secreto*. Cuéntalo. Querernos vivas, querernos libres."
> 
> Se supone que el tío al agarrarla de ese modo iba en contra de su libertad



Logico, todas tienen derecho a hundirse y ahogarse...la verdad es que cada dia dan más asco.


----------



## juanpedro (15 Ago 2022)

Video costumbrista de la sociedad actual. Típica amarga divorciada, que toma ansioloticos y usa satisfayer echando la culpa de sus problemas a su tío que de pequeño le intentaba enseñar a nadar.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (15 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No lo creo, quedó muy tocada del ala



Ya estaba tocada del ala, no te fíes.


----------



## Culozilla (15 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No lo creo, quedó muy tocada del ala



¿Te has parado a pensar que quizás la tía estaba loca y por eso contaba esa historia de la violación con pistolas?

Y que luego resultase que el violador saliera en los periódicos y tal… huele a fake. No sé si tuyo o de la loker.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (15 Ago 2022)

Quieren insertar el miedo en nuestros subsconscientes, que temamos a nuestros amigos y familiares, que nos enfrentemos, destrozar nuestros núcleos. Dividirnos para que ellos ganen. 

Algo lógico, por otro lado, si tenemos en cuenta que hemos votado a nuestro enemigo para que nos dirija.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Ago 2022)

Esto es una ingeniería social que ni en 1984. 

Esta sociedad está enferma.


----------



## spamrakuen (15 Ago 2022)

Otro paso más en la campaña de enajenación femenina, como lo de los pinchazos ninja.

Buscan crear paranoia antihombre en las mujeres.


----------



## kopke (15 Ago 2022)

Y lo peor eran los que enseñaban a andar en bici.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Ago 2022)

Ojo avizor que van contra todos...a ver quien cojones 30 años después lo puede desmentir.

estas campañas destruyen la sociedad...por eso están tan bien pagadas, porque son altamente efectivas.


----------



## Chocochomocho (15 Ago 2022)

Van a calzón quitado ya, acojonante.


----------



## Kluster (15 Ago 2022)

El mensaje de este anuncio es perverso:

"Aquel tío que te estaba enseñando a nadar, en realidad sólo quería tocarte porque es un violador igual que todos los hombres. El hombre siempre es violador haga lo que haga. Denuncia por lo más mínimo, necesitamos hacer más dinero con nuestro sucio negocio VIOGEN."

Ministerio del Odio. Gobierno de la nada.


----------



## Menchi (15 Ago 2022)

La cosa es criminalizar cualquier cosa que haga un hombre y que tenga mínimamente algo de cercanía con una mujer.

El tío de esa "abusada" sencillamente la estaría enseñando a nadar en 1980. En ese momento, ni su tío ni ella misma ni nadie más pensaba que eso daba pie a un posible abuso.

Año 2022. Siglo XXI. Después de cientos de horas de propaganda donde se criminaliza y se ve con malos ojos cualquier interacción de cualquier hombre con cualquier mujer, nuestra mente ya está configurada para que cuando vea esa misma imagen hagan saltar nuestros sentiemientos y lo interpretemos como algo con connotación sexual.

Es como lo de Epi y Blas. Para mí, que lo vi de crío, eran sólo dos amigos compartiendo cuarto. Ni sabía el motivo que los había llevado a esa situación ni por supuesto pensaba que había implícito nada sexual.

Cuando vi El Señor de los Anillos, mi primera idea era la de destacar increíble sensación de lealtad de Sam por Frodo. Aunque ya en ese entonces ciertos planos, al reverlos, me daban pie a interpretar algo más. Mi cabeza ya se estaba llenando de juicios y prejuicios.

Veinte años después, cuando nos traen series antiguas pasados por los filtros modernos donde es más interesante saber con quien se acuestan que la historia que cuentan, o de series donde sencillamente esa es todo lo que tienen que contar, donde el sexo está tan presente en toda producción, legislación y se habla sin tapujos de ello en las RRSS y TV... ya cualquier cosa que te pase la filtras de esa manera. Ya todo lo que dices o haces con otra persona es porque te la quieres follar. Eso es lo único que parece importar hoy día.


----------



## jkaza (15 Ago 2022)

Bill Cosby apoya esta campaña


----------



## alas97 (15 Ago 2022)

"*todos los veranos mi tío me enseñaba a nadar*". mil millones de pollas después, mi tío era un santo.


----------



## deckard009 (15 Ago 2022)

Pero la alienación parental no existe, porque lo hemos legislado, que sino muchos padres iban a poder disfrutar de sus hijos y darles una educación y una estabilidad que las locas del coño manipuladoras vivoras no iban a poder. Asi que por esas mujeres, alguna practicante de suicidio ampliado, hacemos leyes torcidas, injustas, anticonstitucionales, para que gane votos box, y aparte de deshacer todas estas locuras hembrsitas de odiadoras ingenieras del papo, nos vayan a obligar a ir a misa, a cantar el cara el sol, a ir una vez al año al valle de los caidos, a tneer que pagar el entierro de paco de nuevo en su tumba, etc etc etc, a pagar multas por no saberse el padre nuestro, a tener que ir a trabajar con traje y corbata aunque seas socorrista de piscina, pero la verdad que me la suda, si hacen de una puñetera vez, leyes iguales para todos, todas y todes. Concejalias de igualdad, de familia y de infancia. Oficina de igualdad y familia. Departamento de igualdad y familia. Subvenciones a asociaciones de familia. Premios a empresas igualitarias. Plazas reservadas en oposiciones solo a discapacitados. El que vale vale y si no a otro lado.

Ayudas e incentivos, por edad, no por genaro.
Placitas solo para discapacidtados.
En una bronca de pareja, todos iguales ante la ley.
La patria potestad compartida de inicio.
El hogar familiar para los hijos hasta que cumplan 18 años, que se turnen los padres cuando les toque, pero la morada, es para que los hijos crezcan en su entorno. Sino, compraos un perro, inútiles.

Perspectiva de genero = leyes de Núremberg. Una vergüenza para los derechos humanos.


----------



## Juan Niebla (15 Ago 2022)

a lo mejor el tio de la del video era el tito Biden


----------



## AntiT0d0 (15 Ago 2022)

Joder es que la piscina parece la de poltergeis y ademas ponen sonidos de ultratumba. Todos los años, siempre despues de comer, cuando no habia nadie, y no se atrevio a contarselo a sus padres pero si cuarenta años despues al 016.


----------



## elKaiser (15 Ago 2022)

El objetivo de nwo, es extender la violencia de género de las relaciones de pareja a otros ámbitos.

Están con el entorno laboral, vecinal, ... pero no es suficiente, quieren llegar como sea al entorno familiar para minar la institución; empiezan con parientes colaterales como este caso y dentro de unos años lo veremos entre hermanos y padres/hijos.
La maldad de esta gente no conoce límites.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (15 Ago 2022)

Lo escabroso está en que, 

su tío murió antes de que ella naciera...


----------



## reconvertido (15 Ago 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Pues están animando a que denuncies todas las afrentas imaginarias que quieras. Y cuanto más antiguas, mejor.
> Es una pasada esto.
> (Y soy mujer).



Es una pasada esto.

No.
No es una pasada.
¡Ojalá fuera sólo un pasada!
Es inducción al delito deliberadamente, y además es odio contra los hombres.
Sigo sin entender como Irena MOntera no está ya no destituida, sino procesada.

Ella, sus subordinadas y todas las funcicharos ed su menesterio que hayan prevaricado por que "seguían órdenes".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ago 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> A mi con 6 años el hdlgp de instructor de natación me enseño así. Me tiraba en mitad de la piscina y no me dejaba agarrarme al borde en la zona que cubría.
> Puedo denunciarlo ahora y dejarle a media pensión?



Depende.

¿Eres mujer? ¿Cómo es tu color? ¿Has nacido aqui? ¿Has venido legal o ilegalmente?

Todo eso hará que seas o no inocente. Los hechos dan igual.


----------



## fachacine (16 Ago 2022)

Tiene razón Alvise, todas estas cosas, este anuncio, lo de los 27 grados del aire acondicionado, lo de que no me pongo corbata para ahorrar, el anuncio de las gordas en la playa. Son todo chuminás para que nos entretengamos y no debatamos lo que está pasando. Y llevan así desde el dia 1 de legislatura y aún hay gente que no lo ve.


----------



## reconvertido (16 Ago 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Me juego un pie a que el pitido ese del segundo 6 es algún tipo de estímulo de condicionamiento psicológico.



No te tienes que jugar nada.
Lo es.
Es un condicionamiento del tipo ASMR:
Simula una una presión inaguantable (los oídos pitan por subida de presión por contracción muscular de cuello) y cesa cuando al final ella "confiesa" los "abusos".
Los seres relacionales, siente lo que les representan.
Así que ellas sentirán esa presión y creerán ser la chica del anuncio.

Diseñado para condicionar a las taradas.


----------



## mcflanagan (16 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No te tienes que jugar nada.
> Lo es.
> Es un condicionamiento del tipo ASMR:
> Simula una una presión inaguantable (los oídos pitan por subida de presión por contracción muscular de cuello) y cesa cuando al final ella "confiesa" los "abusos".
> ...



Pues tiene sentido tu análisis, gracias por la aclaración, cuando vuelva a escuchar esa jugada ya la entenderé mejor.


----------



## reconvertido (16 Ago 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Pues tiene sentido tu análisis, gracias por la aclaración, cuando vuelva a escuchar esa jugada ya la entenderé mejor.



Es lo mismo en la escena de la ducha de "Psicosis".

En las películas de los años 1970s se usaba mucho ese pitido que subía de volumen y a veces incluso de frecuencia.
En las de principios de los años 1980s también.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Ago 2022)

Vas de listo, lo que te convierte en uno de los objetivos más golosos para la plaga esta de langosto-feminismo. 
Se prudente, espero que en la vida real no saques tanto pecho o te señalará una diana. 





Culozilla dijo:


> Si el tío fuera un 10/10 seguramente no se sentiría agredida.
> 
> Es lo que pasa. Solo es acoso cuando eres feo o gordo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Me juego un pie a que el pitido ese del segundo 6 es algún tipo de estímulo de condicionamiento psicológico.



Todo el anuncio es psicología subliminal, por eso es peligroso. Esta vez no es la ridiculez patatera que son otros anuncios del menestrerio, esto lo ha hecho un autentico sinverguenza (o sinverguenzas) con conocimiento de comunicación audiovisual.

_La ley general de publicidad (Ley 34/1988, de 11 de noviembre, General de Publicidad) se refiere a este tipo de publicidad en su Artículo 4 como: “A los efectos de esta Ley, será publicidad subliminal la que mediante técnicas de producción de estímulos de intensidades fronterizas con los umbrales de los sentidos o análogas, pueda actuar sobre el público destinatario sin ser conscientemente percibida.” _


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Ago 2022)

Me choca mucho lo de :

"Querernos vivas, querernos libres" 

¿Soy el único? 

Lo digo en serio , ¿Que significa?

Gramaticalmente no lo entiendo y no estoy bromeando..

Significa "queremos ser libres y estar vivas"

O una especie de amor romántico o filial con las mujeres vivas y libres? No se puede querer a las mujeres muertas , enfermas o que no tienen libertad?

Me angustia . No lo entiendo


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, no veis lo grave de este anuncio?
> 
> está una petarda de 30 años denunciando a su tío que la "toqueteaba" cuando era niña en la piscina,
> 
> ...



Muy grave


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Pues están animando a que denuncies todas las afrentas imaginarias que quieras. Y cuanto más antiguas, mejor.
> Es una pasada esto.
> (Y soy mujer).



Y no solo eso, tambien fomentan en que cualquier pelofrito de un chiringuito feminazi que tenga dos dedos de psicología pueda inducir recuerdos a una mujer en las "terapias" que hacen allí. De esa manera se sacan una "victima" donde no la habia y la correspondiente tajada en forma de subvención. Parece una chorrada pero es algo real, hay una montaña de experimentos al respecto.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Depende.
> 
> ¿Eres mujer? ¿Cómo es tu color? ¿Has nacido aqui? ¿Has venido legal o ilegalmente?
> 
> Todo eso hará que seas o no inocente. Los hechos dan igual.



Que hermoso es el mundo del derecho de autor.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me choca mucho lo de :
> 
> "Querernos vivas, querernos libres"
> 
> ...



Si, le han metido un podado fino a la oración quitandole los articulos y los verbos. Estas analfabetas parecen empeñadas en joder la gramatica castellana. Traducción del gilipollés al castellano: _Nos queremos vivas y libres._

Lo gracioso es que vivas quizá, pero libres ni de coña. Bonita jaula de terror que el ministerio de igualdad les hace a las niñas y adolescentes machacandolas con una propaganda que lo unico que les repite es que hagan lo que hagan, son victimas, seres frágiles e incapaces de defenderse para las que cualquier azar de la vida (p.e. un comentario de su compi de clase de 10 años) es un abuso sobre ellas y hay que crearles espacios seguros que sus sentimientitos estén a salvo (y para eso tienen que votar a Podemos/PSOE que son los unicos que las defienden). Y sumale a eso la dosis similar de propaganda LGTB del mismo palo para confundirles mas aun de lo que ya están por natura, sobre su sexualidad.

Es para encerrar a todos esos cabronazos y tirar la llave al mar.

Mi abuela llega a ver la que les estan metiendo a sus bisnietas y se va con la escopeta al ministerio y no la paran ni los GEO.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Ago 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vas de listo, lo que te convierte en uno de los objetivos más golosos para la plaga esta de langosto-feminismo.
> Se prudente, espero que en la vida real no saques tanto pecho o te señalará una diana.



Relato mi situación. Y sí que voy sacando pecho en la vida real. Lo que pasa es que suelo caerle bien a la gente porque tengo un sentido del humor. A veces me tiro flores y otras digo que soy un subnormal profundo. 

Es mi táctica desde los 20 y nunca me ha traído problemas. Más bien al contrario.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (17 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te invita a reflexionar sobre momentos inocentes para que puedas convertirlos en potenciales denuncias.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Relato mi situación. Y sí que voy sacando pecho en la vida real. Lo que pasa es que suelo caerle bien a la gente porque tengo un sentido del humor. A veces me tiro flores y otras digo que soy un subnormal profundo.
> 
> Es mi táctica desde los 20 y nunca me ha traído problemas. Más bien al contrario.



Pues que continúe por mucho. Yo solo te advierto... lamentablemente es sicología humana.


----------



## Falcatón (17 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> El anuncio en cuestión es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es fácil entenderlo, su tío debería haberle enseñado a nadar mediante Whatsapp, todo contacto físico con una mujer o niña es libidinoso por definición. No sé cómo por ejemplo masajistas (muchos denunciados) o dentistas se atreven a admitir mujeres en sus consultas. Yo haría como en Afganistán, negarles la asistencia médica a no ser que sean atendidas por doctoras y a ellas se les impide estudiar por lo tanto resulta imposible.

(Es coña mi "deseo", pero apenas)





__





Como Viven las Mujeres de Afganistán Bajo Un Gobierno Taliban


Algunas mujeres de la ciudad empezaron a asistir a la escuela, a sus trabajos, o a ir de compras sin la compañía de un hombre, pero son minoría. Han sido testigos y víctimas de los cambios más drásticos durante las décadas pasadas. En la década del 60 tenían trabajo, educación, representación en...




historiaybiografias.com




"_Pero el 97% de las mujeres afganas da a luz en sus casas porque tienen prohibido consultar a médicos varones y casi nunca disponen de medios de transporte para llegar a un tratamiento médico_."

Explicación mía a todo este absurdo: la reducción de la natalidad se ve beneficiada por una guerra entre sexos que los progres intentan no fomentar sino aumentar siguiendo extrañamente las directrices de la élite ultraconservadora.

El NWO quiere la reducción de la natalidad occidental y la sustitución poblacional. El judío conde Kalergi lo dejó muy claro en la década de los 20 del siglo pasado y después de lo que los nazis hicieron a los suyos apretaron el acelerador para conseguirlo. La financiación vino principalmente de la élite bancaria judía estadounidense pero ya está bien presente en la Comisión Europea y en gobiernos estatales como el sueco y el español, entre otros.

No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Hay temas que son tan obvios que es perder el tiempo intentar hablar de conspiraciones ni leches en vinagre.

Eso sí, cuando semejante intoxicación ideológica se financia con mis impuestos entonces ya me entran ganas de matar. Si al menos lo hiciera un lobby comunista con el dinero que recauda de voluntarios pues mal pero vale.

¿Soy un nazi por pensar así?

No me gusta el fascismo ni el masacrar una raza pero los movimientos sociales promovidos por una de ella son evidentes para todo aquel que no quiera ponerse una venda en los ojos. ¿Los llevaría a campos de concentración? Desde mi perspectiva cristiana jamás pero actuaría en contra de esas presiones para destruir nuestra sociedad occiental desde su base aprovechándose de que ahora que no se fundamenta en religión ni moralidad alguna.









Pedro Sánchez se ha reunido más veces con George Soros y su clan desde que es presidente que con Pablo Casado


Pedro Sánchez se ha reunido más veces con el especulador de las finanzas George Soros y miembros de su clan que con Pablo Casado.




okdiario.com


----------



## ErListo (17 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> * "La violencia sexual no debe ser un secreto*. Cuéntalo. Querernos vivas, querernos libres."
> 
> Se supone que el tío al agarrarla de ese modo iba en contra de su libertad



Quiza la niña se quería ahogar. Es que sois todos unos machirulos que no dejáis a la gente ahogarse tranquilamente.

Maldito heteropatriarcado que impide que los niños se ahoguen...


----------



## ErListo (17 Ago 2022)

El próximo anuncio será una tía denunciando a un socorrista hombre, porque la cogió entre sus brazos, la saco del agua y le hizo el boca a boca, sin preguntar si era consentido.

Que la mujer estuviera inconsciente y a punto de morir, no exime a que tenga que dar su consentimiento, antes de acercarse 50 metros.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (17 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No lo creo, quedó muy tocada del ala



¿No crees que ya eres mayorcito para tragarte sin más cualquier mongolada que te cuente una mujer?


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Ago 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> ¿No crees que ya eres mayorcito para tragarte sin más cualquier mongolada que te cuente una mujer?



No todas son de PODEMOS


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Ago 2022)

Caso claro de mansplaining el del tío con la sobrina en la piscina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

EL FEMINISMO es una secta satánica que busca convertir a las españolas en eunucos


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Sep 2022)




----------

